# 04/09 SmackDown Discussion Thread: There’s a new Champ Champ, yes there is!



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Brooklyn, NY*​


> There’s a new champ, yes there is!
> 
> 
> If you thought The New Day were done celebrating Kofi Kingston’s emotional WWE Championship victory at WrestleMania, think again. The New Day are hosting a celebration for the new WWE Champion tonight. What do they have planned? Find out tonight on SmackDown LIVE at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*Will the target on Becky Lynch’s back get even bigger?*​


> Becky Lynch may have had all the glory coming out of WrestleMania, but The Man has quickly learned that being a champion on two brands may be tougher than expected.
> 
> Last night, the Raw and SmackDown Women’s Champion emerged on Monday Night Raw to celebrate her victory. But when her celebratory speech concluded, Lacey Evans arrived. The Sassy Southern Belle, who has yet to compete on Raw and Smackdown LIVE, decked Lynch with her patented Woman’s Right punch, setting off a wild brawl with the double champion.
> 
> Will anyone on Team Blue follow in Evans’ footsteps and target The Man?











*The New Day celebrate Kofi Kingston’s WWE Championship win at WrestleMania*​


> After 11 years of hard work and sacrifice, Kofi Kingston made the most out of his WrestleMania opportunity, defeating Daniel Bryan to become WWE Champion in his first-ever one-on-one chance at the title.
> 
> While Sunday was an emotional night for Kingston, his family and The New Day, tonight's edition of SmackDown LIVE will be cause for celebration. Big E & Xavier Woods are hosting a party for their friend. What will they have planned to celebrate the new WWE Champion?











*The Usos and The Hardy Boyz square off for the SmackDown Tag Team Titles*​


> Jimmy & Jey Uso emerged victorious from a frantic Fatal 4-Way Match at WrestleMania, defeating The Bar, Ricochet & Aleister Black and Shinsuke Nakamura & Rusev to retain their SmackDown Tag Team Championship.
> 
> But The Usos will not get to rest on their laurels, as they will put their titles on the line tonight against The Hardy Boyz in the first ever battle between these two teams. Matt & Jeff Hardy have made it clear they’re on a quest to become the greatest tag team in all of time and space. Will that journey lead them to the SmackDown Tag Team Titles, or will they find themselves on lockdown in The Uso Penitentiary? Which set of brothers will emerge victorious from this huge first-time-ever showdown?











*How will The Miz bounce back after crushing loss to Shane McMahon?*​


> Shane McMahon once again put his hands on The Miz’s father on Sunday at WrestleMania, sending The A-Lister into a rage that brought their Falls Count Anywhere Match all around MetLife Stadium.
> 
> But The Miz’s fury may have cost him. A superplex from a camera tower sent both competitors plummeting through a platform on the stadium floor. But upon their crash-landing, Shane-O-Mac was on top of The Miz, and he secured the three-count to win the battle.
> 
> There’s no doubt that The Miz was crushed that he didn’t get the ultimate victory over his former friend. How will he rebound?











*How IIconic will SmackDown LIVE be?*​


> The WWE Universe was shocked at WrestleMania when Billie Kay & Peyton Royce took advantage of the chaotic nature of a Fatal 4-Way Match to capture the WWE Women’s Tag Team Titles.
> 
> Now that they’ve been crowned champions, just how IIconic do they plan on making WWE? Find out on SmackDown LIVE, tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Usos gear looks fly af


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I wonder where they will go with Kofi. Could assume they carry on with Bryan.

Owens has nothing to do and didn't even appear last night. 

A potential shock with a Big E/Xavier or New Day Heel Turn now Kofi has the gold.


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

roblewis87 said:


> I wonder where they will go with Kofi. Could assume they carry on with Bryan.
> 
> Owens has nothing to do and didn't even appear last night.
> 
> A potential shock with a Big E/Xavier or New Day Heel Turn now Kofi has the gold.


im thinking they continue Bryan for one more PPV then have him feud with Orton.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Get ready for those "You deserve it" chants for Kofi. Of course he did.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

There are still some tickets left for the show. I hope to get one and see Bryan/Kofi/Becky in person.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Usos gear looks fly af


Are those hoodies for sale yet? Those are fire.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115341290177064960
AJ is injured and it seems serious, don't think they would allow him to fly home during Mania week if it wasn't


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm actually going to miss the vegan title.. it really did look kind of nice compared to others in rotation at the moment. That was a fine woodgrain there on the base!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115341290177064960
> AJ is injured and it seems serious, don't think they would allow him to fly home during Mania week if it wasn't


:fuck :mj2 Not this, anything but this.

Hope it's not to serious, and he heals up quick.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

No clue what to be excited for tonight. A new opponent for Joe?


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

Is it Becky and Charlotte tonight or do they both move on to new feuds? Does asuka confront Becky? Saying she cant beat her. I think people know by now what I want from Becky and Charlotte, a handshake and move on to other things. Do they have people debut on smackdown after mania or do they only do that on raw after mania. Shayna and horsewomen debuting for revenge for Ronda would be good.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

SD better not pull the same stunt RAW pulled with their main event. But we'll probably see Bar vs Big E and Xavier. Kofi and Bryan might get into it.

Charlotte and Becky might shake hands and call a truce. One of them is definitely getting traded. Hopefully. Their feud is so tired now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I still get emotional to every mention of the IIconics win, I honestly can't see anything topping that as a wrestling fan (maybe Peyton winning a singles title at Mania, but that's impossible). They weren't on RAW but most definitely will be here, I just hope that they don't make them lose the titles tonight, wait until next week at least, let them bring the titles home.

I sense a New Day split, smilar to the Festival of Frendship.

I also expect Charlotte and Asuka facing to be Becky's n1 contender from Smackdown, if they remain there

Don't care about the rest


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

They have just announced usos vs hardyz for titles tonight, should be good match. Maybe we will get 6 man tag new day vs the bar and bryan


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

We're getting :kofi vs :cesaro aren't we?

At least give me Joe vs Big E, you absolute wankers


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I don't get this belief that New Day needs to or will break up just because Kofi is champion.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

We are probably getting some variation of a match between New Day and The Bar tonight. Not sure if it is Big E/Xavier vs. The Bar or singles action or what, but I expect something like that tonight.

Also.. Kevin Owens. Now that Sami is back as a heel, for me that makes Kevin a face on another show all the more interesting.

I can't think of any possible surprise returns for SDL like RAW had a few besides maybe Harper, even though he was at Mania.

Tonight will be IIconic!


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Hopefully they produce better than raw did for post mania


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing the champ and the New Day run the show! Gonna be a great show tonight! :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I too don't get the idea of a New Day split. I don't see that happening any time soon. Maybe if Kofi has a decent reign with it and eventually E and/or Xavier get frustrated by not being champion. But certainly not tonight.

Hardzy vs. Usos sounds cool to me.



Donnie said:


> We're getting :kofi vs :cesaro aren't we?
> 
> At least give me Joe vs Big E, you absolute wankers


Ah, the battle of who has the better Uranage counter in the corner.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

More Becky tonight? :fuckyeah


Peyton Royce looking HOT AF? atass


Kofi celebration? :flairdance:rusevyes


Another possible GOAT promo from Bryan? :Cocky


I'm ready. Hopefully it's better than last night's shit show. I'm loving all the main event champions right now. (Kofi, Becky, Rollins)


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Hardyz v Uso's wens3


----------



## PresidentGasman (Mar 25, 2019)

Bryan to interupt the New Days celebration for that heat and to set up the MITB rematch i think is happening.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- How will Kofi Kingston celebrate his victory tonight now that he finally won the WWE title?
- Will Becky Lynch be able to walk out of the show tonight still holding both of her championship belts?
- Will the Hardy Boyz be able to defeat the Usos tonight to win the tag titles?
- Will The Miz end up giving Shane McMahon his comeuppance tonight after his fluke victory at Wrestlemania 35?
- Will a talented female team please take the Tag titles off the IIconics as soon as possible?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

New feud for Joe plz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Damn Dasha got released












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Damn Dasha got released
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF! Damn I really liked her to


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Damn Dasha got released
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well we have Sarah filling in for her anyway.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

DammitC said:


> - How will Kofi Kingston celebrate his victory tonight now that he finally won the WWE title?
> - Will Becky Lynch be able to walk out of the show tonight still holding both of her championship belts?
> - Will the Hardy Boyz be able to defeat the Usos tonight to win the tag titles?
> - Will The Miz end up giving Shane McMahon his comeuppance tonight after his fluke victory at Wrestlemania 35?
> ...












There are no talented female tag team besides Sasha and Bayley and they seem like they are gonna split


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kofi has gone full heel in bringing back that sickening leather title. He cares not for Daisy's sacrifice and hopefully The Planet's Champion can end his anti-bovine reign and restore a sense of calm to the Earth. The planet needs you, Bryan. :bryan.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Looking forward to see what Charlotte does tonight.


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

I expect Bryan to act like a mad man on the mic tonight


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, this is interesting... not like EC3 needed a manager, the talking part is his strong point


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115764649461452800


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Looking forward to Charlotte, Becky, Randy, AJ and Miz. Hope it's a good show.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Looking forward to see what Charlotte does tonight.


Retires


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Will they top the fuckery that happened last night


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

We'll get to see the IIconics tonight.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Cringe.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can only imagine how unimportant this show is going to be. Raw was nothing and this is the B show...


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Not as big of a pop for Kofi tonight


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Here we go, hopefully this show is better than RAW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Seems like a good time to have them turn on Kofi


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

That rainbow shit needs to go. New Day should retain their comedic side but get a little more serious


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Looking forward to see some debuts.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Time to get these two to stand on their own and stop riding Kofi's coattails. :kofi


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Don’t turn on him have UE or someone debut and fuck them all up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If I hear "you deserve it" one more time....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can only imagine how unimportant this show is going to be. Raw was nothing and this is the B show...


SD actually has been better than Raw lately if that tells u anything


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I think the "You deserve it" chant has become my most hated despised chant in wrestling.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Fuck this motherfucking chant


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> SD actually has been better than Raw lately if that tells u anything


SD ia always better than Raw


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> We'll get to see the IIconics tonight.





Spoiler: .


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmm crowd isn’t quiet but seems like they’re monitoring chants so they don’t repeat last night 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Kofi is my fav member of New Day (i've always been a fan-- he's always seemed like a genuinely good man). Xavier and Big E are smug fucks. Kofi is the champion and they're talking about E's stupid hijinks.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Bryan's promo is gonna be glorious.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm over this title reign already.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Probably another tag team match with The Bar lol i wouldn't be surprised!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hogan, Nash and Hall should come out and beat these geeks down.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Tbh Big E is the real MVP of New Day


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear New Day probably have the ugliest fucking attires i've ever seen, i mean their attires look like they was drawn and designed by fucking 5 year olds in art class.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I expected the crowd to be louder for Kofi. I think appearing last night may have dampened his reaction somewhat.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

can they let Kofi speak ffs


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kevin Nash just tore a quad watching Big E doing the split


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok, so who's gonna come out and crash the party?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Please turn heel already.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Hogan, Nash and Hall should come out and beat these geeks down.




Dr Hall and Nash have moved on to new careers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Spoiler: .


:sodone :sodone


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This would be better if they never showed up on Raw. The special element of it is gone.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah they are gonna split


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I’m not one of the “Kofi haters”, but honestly, as a world heavyweight champion, I just can’t take him seriously still being saddled with this gimmick.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Mainboy said:
> 
> 
> > We'll get to see the IIconics tonight.
> ...


Wowwwww nice!!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

THE MAN said:


> I expected the crowd to be louder for Kofi. I think appearing last night may have dampened his reaction somewhat.


I assumed that before this started tonight. I wouldn't be excited to see the same people three nights in a row. Also, this show is not even close to being sold out like Raw was. I checked tickets on Sunday night, and again yesterday for Smackdown.


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

Headliner said:


> This would be better if they never showed up on Raw. The special element of it is gone.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Big E getting on his pulpit again-- 'reshaping culture.' LOL


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> Kofi is my fav member of New Day (i've always been a fan-- he's always seemed like a genuinely good man). Xavier and Big E are smug fucks. Kofi is the champion and they're talking about E's stupid hijinks.


All three guys bring a ton of fun to the table in their own way and they're still celebrating Kofi's accomplishment and the hard work he put in to get this far.

:draper2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kofi wife is bad.:banderas


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Am I supposed to believe Kofi Kingston would be believable in a ring with Bork? Because as a champion I should but LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wish the Undisputed Era would come out and crash the party.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HERE COMES THE FUCKING BAR.. WHY?!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kofi wife is nice lol and oh Gawd the Bar again ffs. Fpalm


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I hope Cesaro is Kofi's first PPV opponent. They are so good together.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I do think using Kofi last night hurt his reaction but I also think this is in large margin, a tired crowd who probably sat through Takeover, Mania, and RAW.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

shut the fuck up chant lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SHUT THE FUCK UP SHEAMUS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Bar!


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Kofi doesnt feel like a top guy let alone WWE Champ tbh


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

His wife is hot


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

We now have SHUT THE FUCK UP chants...this crowd is relentless lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

His wife name is Chichi? Why she cheating on Goku!?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So they could bring out something fresh but nope.lets ruin it with the Bar again


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

People hated The Bar showing up yesterday so we'll send them out again :vince5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why wouldn't it be Daniel Bryan?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Why are they pushing the Bar right now...makes no sense.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHHAA LEAGUE OF NATIONS 2.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Drew?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Drew on smackdown :sodone


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Drew coming to smackdown.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Drew on Smackdown...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

One of my main gripes with this is Kofi just looks like he's a tag team wrestler with the title, he's still dressing in matching New Day gear just looking like the 3rd member of New Day he doesn't stand out at all. Jim Cornett even made that point, if you wanna run with him as world champion in the main event you gotta get him a way from fucking new Day or at the very least give him a different look from them.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:yawn


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Lol they’re gonna do another tag match. Doubling down, they are.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Drew Mcintyre as Kofi first feud after next week Superstar Shake-up


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

all three of them can wear kilts together


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Smackdown. The land of opportunity and the losers of matches againts Roman Reigns go.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Shambolic way to start SD...Shambolic Main event again...This company fucking blows hard.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Superstar shakeup is next week. Let's continue to blur the lines of the brand split beforehand lol this company.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Drew to SD then?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

What brand extension?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Drew McIntyre tagging with The Bar?! I'm ok with this lol!


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Too bad Wade Barrett isn't in WWE anymore. They could've had a full on United Kingdom Stable reunion from the WWE '12 game.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

He's gonna take the belt from Kofi ain't he? :kobefacepalm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

McIntyre..... sniffing around for a title match! :lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

What the fuck is with this brand hopping


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

No One stays on their show anymore past month or so. Wonder if they are going to end the split next week -- think that is what fox wants anywayz.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I get it so yesterday and today are throw away shit shows until the draft takes place


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I said to my wife it’d be him joking around because League of Nations comparisons but nope they really did it 


And what the fuck I’m so sick of seeing Black every show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuck this. WWE is not gonna get one over on me and waste my time two nights in a row. I'm tuning the fuck out now.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Why am I watching this? I must hate myself and not realize it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Can Black please turn on Richochette


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Drew pins Kofi to setup a title match maybe?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I was perfectly fine with Kofi winning but he deserved a better opening segment than this bunch of meh.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Teddy Long night on SDL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Mustafa Ali!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can Ricochet & Alester Black be on one show? They're overruning the fuck out of them.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They just have to add another person to the Black/Ricochet team...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I would imagine that the other tag teams (Sanity, The Colons, The Club) must be mad that Rico and Black get tv time every week and they get shit


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm beyond bored of this never-ending Black/Ricochet tag team tour.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Waitaminute..... did all six men disappear? 

AND WHAT THE IN THE CREAKY ROLLERCOASTER FUCK IS THAT SOUND!?


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

The Bar and McIntyre would actually be a cool stable.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Keep away The Bar and Shin and Rusev from my TV.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So folks thats your main event. Yawn. I may tune out early. Dont want to but fuck...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Six man tags galore making this episode piss poor.


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> One of my main gripes with this is Kofi just looks like he's a tag team wrestler with the title, he's still dressing in matching New Day gear just looking like the 3rd member of New Day he doesn't stand out at all. Jim Cornett even made that point, if you wanna run with him as world champion in the main event you gotta get him a way from fucking new Day or at the very least give him a different look from them.


Yeah he needs to stand out more.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

2 six tag matches :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Is still Wrestlemania weekend, dudes, we're gonna have all the people on the card in tag team matches.

Seriously, Ricochet and Black (which won me over to be honest) have been wrestling since last friday. That's really stupid.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Are we really going to have 2 6 mans tag team match ?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

The whole Shakeup doesn't even matter anymore, for the past 2 months we've had ppl jumping from one show to another. Who gives a shit who goes where, when they show up randomly anyways.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

UE to debut later :sodone


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ric Flair is such an embarrassment


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Man... if they can’t do any better than this knowing what kind of crowd they’re facing, then I dread what the product is going to look like for the foreseeable future. No more depending on older stars to bail you out anymore, Vince. They’re either retired or don’t give two fucks about your company anymore. Good luck.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I would imagine that the other tag teams (Sanity, The Colons, The Club) must be mad that Rico and Black get tv time every week and they get shit


must be a good jab yo throw to the wwe by aew as they forced their chosen ones on our throats at the expense of many deserving performers or we dont need a hundred guys on our roster if you will not use them at all


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> The Bar and McIntyre would actually be a cool stable.


fuck no, unless you wanna completely bury Drew.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

It's fine this week but from next week, I want them to show some respect to the brand split. And Black needs to be a singles guy right away.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> UE to debut later :sodone


Say's who? Don't get my hopes up.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

rbl85 said:


> Are we really going to have 2 6 mans tag team match ?


and at least one other tag match. On the good side it is the Smackdown tag roster which actually has some depth, they aren't pulling people out of the stands like RAW would have to do.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Mainboy said:


> UE to debut later :sodone


And how are they going to debut? Please tone down with this wishful thinking


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

emerald-fire said:


> It's fine this week but from next week, I want them to show some respect to the brand split. And Black needs to be a singles guy right away.


Fuck The Brand Split


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Black & Ricochet lost 3 different titles matches in the space of a week, but let's give them more opportunities lol! Hopefully they get split up in the Shake-Up. I don't like them as a team.

I'm actually really looking forward to the Shake-Up next week. I think The Revival are definitely coming to SmackDown & the mid card champions are swapping shows.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> His wife name is Chichi? Why she cheating on Goku!?


Who needs pussy when you can master Ultra Instinct? :goku


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This show needs some Puppeteer Bray.










*RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I wish Black could be a damn singles guy. He doesn't belong in the tag division.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

NotAllThere said:


> and at least one other tag match. On the good side it is the Smackdown tag roster which actually has some depth, they aren't pulling people out of the stands like RAW would have to do.


Actually a guaranted one more tag match. Usos vs Hardyz for the title.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

troubleman1218 said:


> Fuck The Brand Split


Ok.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Somewhere Teddy Long is jizzing all over himself right now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Do they keep messing with Nakamura's theme?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My girls appearing in that slideshow roud


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

3 Tag team matches already lol and I can see IIconics having a match too. Who booked this crap?


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Nak looks so fucking uninspired.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

These multi-man matches are absolutely brutal, and they do at least 3 every single RAW and SD


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

More style-over-substance showboating from Ricochet. Gets old real fast.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Say's who? Don't get my hopes up.


A random guess.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


> 3 Tag team matches already lol and I can see IIconics having a match too. Who booked this crap?


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Shinsuke needs to get out. He is too talented to be doing this shit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A year ago this would have been a dream match, right now? It is just another 6 man tag


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nakamura has really fallen down. Thanks Vince :vince


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

LOL After HOF I thought they would end Zelina's association with Andrade but they still have them together and that too in a match where he is facing her husband.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Somewhere Teddy Long is jizzing all over himself right now.


Now we just need someone to be booked against The Undertaker. I miss those SmackDown days


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> Nak looks so fucking uninspired.


He's like a prisoner waiting for his sentence time to end.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> I wish Black could be a damn singles guy. He doesn't belong in the tag division.


Smackdown tonight is a tag team show??? 2 Six Man Tag Matches, And a Tag Team Title Bout


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They turned Black into a geek pretty quick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Cute, real cute.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Remember literally 2 years ago the RAW and SD after Mania was absolute madness the crowd was amazing and super loud.....Yea...it's not like that anymore, this Company doesn't have a cunting clue.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Im bored already


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> They turned Black into a geek pretty quick
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He should be feuding with Joe over the US title.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This happened just 2 years ago, look at this fucking reaction.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> I'm beyond bored of this never-ending Black/Ricochet tag team tour.


I hear ya, and they fucking come out separately which annoys the piss out of me when tag teams do that. And they don't have matching gear which also annoys me when tag teams don't have matching gear. 

They just don't look or act like a fucking tag team, they still act like 2 singles guys just randomly teaming up.

All that is beside the fact that they're both too fucking good to be stuck together in a fucking tag team, when each of them on their own could huge singles stars. Plus they're both just too different characters, ones a dark loner and the other is a happy go lucky high flyer.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Hopes Nakamura go to Raw and get a new push but I better don't get my expectations high.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Name this team The Spot Monkeys. :vince$


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

All of this 6 competitors deserve to be singles competitors.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wish Shibata would come down to the ring PK the fuck outta all three of them!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> He should be feuding with Joe over the US title.




Instead he is doing gymnastics with Ricochet and losing in non stop title matches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Do they keep messing with Nakamura's theme?


They want to make sure there’s absolutely no chance of him getting over again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

arch.unleash said:


> This happened just 2 years ago, look at this fucking reaction.


He was a mad star on the main roster and Vince ruined him.

Its why the WWE doesnt have any new stars. He is yet another example of how the WWE could have had a mega star and fucked it up


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That 3 way sitout pose has nothing on the GOAT sitout pose










Shibata :mj2


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> I wish Black could be a damn singles guy. He doesn't belong in the tag division.


Just a few weeks in they've turned him into just another roster member. They should have kept his debut off until Tonight's show and made a big deal out of him for weeks with promo's and stuff. What takes HHH months and great booking to make these NXT top guys into stars, Vince Kills them in a matter of weeks. Unless they are big guys or blondes.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Also why the fuck do Black and Ricochet still come out with the NXT nameplates? they said goodbye to NXT and had their farewell match at Takeover NY.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Beautiful flippy spot.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Yeah definitely not wasting my time again , I'm out


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

All six guys could flesh out the mid card/upper mid card easily on this show. Let's mix them up!


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

bradatar said:


> They turned Black into a geek pretty quick
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its fucking insane, he needs to be a singles guy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Every single person in this 6 man tag deserves better.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Why couldn't they have Superstar Shakeup this week rather than next?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Current WWE is almost as bad as The Last Jedi.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The amount of directionless talent in this ring is mind boggling and depressing.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Its fucking insane, he needs to be a singles guy.




The “Dutch destroyer” is now flippy guy #19 with tattoos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It is always gonna be weird seeing Zelina cheering against her husband


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Leather Rebel said:


> Hopes Nakamura go to Raw and get a new push but I better don't get my expectations high.


Him going to RAW would be even worse. Just look at Bobby Roode


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Aleister's offense is so satisfying. I hope he drops the high flying moves and focuses on the kicks and knees.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

looper007 said:


> Just a few weeks in they've turned him into just another roster member. They should have kept his debut off until Tonight's show and made a big deal out of him for weeks with promo's and stuff. What takes HHH months and great booking to make these NXT top guys into stars, Vince Kills them in a matter of weeks. Unless they are big guys or blondes.


I agree, he's my favorite guy from NXT recently. I can't take seeing him get screwed over.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> He was a mad star on the main roster and Vince ruined him.
> 
> Its why the WWE doesnt have any new stars. He is yet another example of how the WWE could have had a mega star and fucked it up


I put Nakamura more down as 50% booking and 50% him coasting in his WWE careerm he hasn't helped himself either. Can't be all put down to Vince, although he certainly didn't help him by having him lose to Jinder but he also let him win the RR match. So I'm a bit more neutral on Nakamura been screwed over then other NXT stars who Vince has made a dog's dinner off.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That RKO though.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RKO out of nowhere always good 


Random stunner why? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

arch.unleash said:


> This happened just 2 years ago, look at this fucking reaction.


and they ruined him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Orton lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

hahaahhah


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

bradatar said:


> The “Dutch destroyer” is now flippy guy #19 with tattoos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a travesty man


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guess Orton and KO are gonna feud.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm so lost right now. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Orton is like............ FUCK YOU AND YOUR MID CARD PUSH!!!!!!!! :lol :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> All six guys could flesh out the mid card/upper mid card easily on this show. Let's mix them up!


yeah plus Andrade, Ali, and Ricochet could be staples in an amazing CW division. The CW could be great if the WWE trimmed the fat and kept the top 10-15 CWs and just put them on raw


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Orton and Owens saying goodbye to tuesday nights


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Great.....


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

RKO and KO :mark :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kayla wens3


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I die inside every time I see this fat geek use the stunner, it needs to fucking stop.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

They are making Superstar Shakeup look like a really big deal lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Orton mocking the lights of Wrestlemania. :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Lana is one black hair stroke away from looking like Cruella De Vill


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> I expected the crowd to be louder for Kofi. I think appearing last night may have dampened his reaction somewhat.




That plus a lot of them have been in NY since Monday or Tuesday of last week, going to show after show and being tourists.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115774647511859200


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Orton and Owens are the best part of this rather nondescript episode so far.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Leather Rebel said:


> Orton mocking the lights of Wrestlemania. :lol


That was so great. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

arch.unleash said:


> The amount of directionless talent in this ring is mind boggling and depressing.


Orton and KO also without a clear path. This is what happens when u have too many workers.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I fucking love the Usos these days. Keep them away from Raw, PLEASE!!!!!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Gimme that Orton Owens tag team

R. KO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

The last thing this show need right now is Women and I am pretty sure next segment will be women's match or promo.



bradatar said:


> Gimme that Orton Owens tag team
> 
> R. KO
> 
> ...


There are already 1000 teams, why would you need another one?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Orton and KO also without a clear path. This is what happens when u have too many workers.


And they still got a ton down in NXT. They are only signing half these people up so they won't go to NJPW, AEW, Impact or ROH. Most of them will end up been lower card jobbers on Main Event.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joe Goldberg said:


> There are already 1000 teams, why would you need another one?




Because I want that merch. They’re two of my favorites of course I don’t want them stuck in a division with Ascension and The Colons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh my god.. Carmella in that pink dress :banderas


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Damn!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Carmella is hot as fuck!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Carmella is that tiny dress. :book


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Carmella :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

MrJT said:


> These multi-man matches are absolutely brutal, and they do at least 3 every single RAW and SD


It's just like me when I play EWR and have to put some guys in the card somehow so that they don't get mad at me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Carmella can fucking get it wens3


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear i'am beyond tired of all these other wrestlers mentioning Kofi and Becky in their promos, i mean what the fuck is the deal?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The reason why a lot of WWE wrestlers have no direction is because the WWE uses too many part timers this time of year.

HHH, Batista, Shane, Lesnar, Angle (who is leaving), Taker etc


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

R truth with Tupac. No other comment.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Carmella has a tight little body, nice legs. Ufffff. Hottt. <3


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Kofi's dick must be sore from everyone riding it!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Carmella has a tight little body, nice legs. Ufffff. Hottt. <3


And STDs


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear i'am beyond tired of all these other wrestlers mentioning Kofi and Becky in their promos, i mean what the fuck is the deal?


And they ALL say the same exact thing pretty much. Yes, we get it already, they both won their championship matches.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

:lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Carmella getting BLACKED on the side :curry2


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Carmella in that dress :sodone

Hottest outfit she's ever worn.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok, a lot of Kofi and Becky dick sucking tonight. I wonder who's next to felliate them?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear i'am beyond tired of all these other wrestlers mentioning Kofi and Becky in their promos, i mean what the fuck is the deal?


Geeks with no balls to stand up for themselves to Vince and protect their characters.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Mordecay said:


> Carmella getting BLACKED on the side


You watch too much porn, man.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear i'am beyond tired of all these other wrestlers mentioning Kofi and Becky in their promos, i mean what the fuck is the deal?


It's all pandering horseshit


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Are we really getting Joe/Truth...or Joe just wants to kill somebody? :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I can’t believe that plastic uterus trophy is still being used


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

They mentioned Becky and Kofi, but they didn't mention Seth, Usos, Zack and Curt, Joe, Balor and the Best in the fucking World Shane. Shame on them.

Joe is here!


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

They're pretty much spoiling the Shake Up moves


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

This is the best Carmella has ever looked.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

has Braun been a midcard champ yet?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Lol what brand extension.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Great. Joe is getting squashed by a jobber. fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Braun vs Joe :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So the announcers just made it clear that Braun is part of SmackDown LOL and that's before the draft


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Samoa Joe looking like a mushroom


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

There we go. It had been too long since Joe was squashed


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Glad they had Joe meet him head on


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

They're probably testing the waters for the brand split


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Braun can't pick up that fatty


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun on Smackdown


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yep Braun's going to Smackdown


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Damn Braun wasn’t strong enough to lift Joe but he can pick up trucks


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Braun and Drew are coming to SD. I like that. Both, especially Drew needs to stay away from Roman.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> This is the best Carmella has ever looked.


I agree hot as fuck. Nice toned damn Carmella.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

What the fuck is this clusterfuck of a show?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Braun legit couldn't do the powerslam I think


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Are they really spoiling the Shake-Up or just heavily teasing?!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Here we go chaps :sodone


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Joe vs Braun? I'm here for it!!!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I can dig Braun/Joe for US Title.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh the iconicucks

UGH


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I heard the US title belt is being redesigned. I pray it’s true. Change design and put some value back into it please


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It's nice seeing Raw guys on Smackdown. Usually Raw guys don't show up on Smackdown a lot.

Also I think the chant "Joe's gonna kill you" should be brought back. It is very appropriate for his character now.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Joe vs Strowman for the US Title. Let's fucking do it


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Himiko said:


> Samoa Joe looking like a mushroom


You fat shamer.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

IIconics :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Carmella's WWE resume is already miles above Enzo and Cass. Incredible.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sky Pirates to win titles here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Joe vs Strowman for the US Title. Let's fucking do it


At least that is somewhat interesting!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Stop teasing the shakeup and just do it already...damn.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Getting rid of that blonde has done wonders for Carmella


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The belts look good on them :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

As if we already didn't know, Joe has no future in WWE.


----------



## the_warrior25 (Jun 22, 2018)

so wait.....hogan and warrior both slammed andre. braun couldn't slam samoa joe??? &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> So the announcers just made it clear that Braun is part of SmackDown LOL and that's before the draft


Really? I'm watching on spanish. What did they said?

Please no, get Braun away of SD.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh God they are losing already


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Braun visibly telling Billie and Peyton "Begone, THOTs!" :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Braun legit couldn't do the powerslam I think


He clearly wasn't supposed to hit it. If he was, he would've tried it at least one more time. I don't know though if Joe was supposed to look more like he was fighting out of it, or if Strowman was supposed to walk around for a bit before Joe broke out.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Yoooooooo, they are literally trying to fit as many people as they can on the show tonight. They aren't letting no segment to get a breather. That's what happens when you have a bloated roster.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Huh...IIconics defending the titles already...wonder who they are facing. Mandy/Sonya maybe?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

From Carmella to The IIconics.

Mordecay wil be having a party in his pants.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Carmella and Peytons sexy asses have been the only redeeming qualities on this show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115778371177336832


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If they lose the titles here, we riot.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

The3 said:


> Orton and Owens saying goodbye to tuesday nights


Now Strowman saying hello to his new home


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

What's the point of doing the shake-up next week?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Cowabunga said:


> You fat shamer.


I was actually referring to his face and his hair


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

I comics losing the tag titles tonight, unless they're facing total jobbers


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Come think of it joe vs brawn is a wwe title worthy feud..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH this dont smoke ad again
WWE is really pushing this eh


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> It's nice seeing Raw guys on Smackdown. Usually Raw guys don't show up on Smackdown a lot.
> 
> Also I think the chant "Joe's gonna kill you" should be brought back. It is very appropriate for his character now.


He’s about to lose to Braun though


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Annoying but hot bitches are here.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The fucking puppet again. Hi Bray.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't want to watch


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm just sooo happy for The IIconics. I was still in shock for like 3 matches after they won the titles lmao!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The goobly goober been doing drugs.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

wens3Carmella then Peyton??


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yo this puppet thing looks like a retarded Turkey.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That zombie turkey in a box thing is the drizzling shits.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Follow the Buzzards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky needs to get a partner and win the tag titles. :beckylol


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

The puppet again


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The WWE womens tag titles already a joke and worthless


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bray Wyatt :goaway


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

emerald-fire said:


> What's the point of doing the shake-up next week?


testing the waters.. its like promoting superstar shakeup... it onky lacks a notice fron vince or hunter that this week is like open house for wwe


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No they fucking dont deserve it lol. They're hot tho. I'll admit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wyatt's new gimmick coming then...


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

WTF was with the cardboard box creature? LMAO Gobbledygooker's offspring?


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Have Lars Sullivan destroy these good for nothing models and get nuclear heat.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Those voices, my god they're horrendous.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jobbers finding jobbers :lmao


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

The Iconics remind me of LayCool somewhat.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Infinitely more charisma than Sasha and Bayley


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Iconics is a perfect womens tag team who would dislike them?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

reamstyles said:


> testing the waters.. its like promoting superstar shakeup... it onky lacks a notice fron vince or hunter that this week is like open house for wwe


There's going to be nothing special about the shake-up if they have the wrestlers appear on the other brand a week before it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bray Wyatt, the ventriloquist..... Just go to AEW, bruh. They trying to clown you at this point.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL I love it they are gonna destroy some local jobber team


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whats with Peyton's Eddie Guerrero tights? i thought Eddie Guerrero was Sasha's thing?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Billie's voice is unbearable


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ay, the blonde headed jobber kinda thicc though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I still wouldn't rule out that they are gonna lose


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Whats with Peyton's Eddie Guerrero tights? i thought Eddie Guerrero was Sasha's thing?


Just Vince trolling Sasha even more


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey, these jobbers are more legit looking than the Iconics. By like a lot.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> LOL I love it they are gonna destroy some local jobber team




Iconics squashing jobbers is best for business 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

One of those girls has featured on Grims Toy Show :lol


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

emerald-fire said:


> reamstyles said:
> 
> 
> > testing the waters.. its like promoting superstar shakeup... it onky lacks a notice fron vince or hunter that this week is like open house for wwe
> ...


because brawn and joe will just feud up to mitb. and will not be on the same roster imo


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

That redhead jobberis super hot....that iconic pose they do is beyond cringe.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Punk_316 said:


> Infinitely more charisma than Sasha and Bayley


I prefer Sasha and Bayley as individuals but they were boring as alllll fuckk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The local jobbers winning might do more to improve the prestige of the belts than the current jobbers holding them.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Paige is looking like she wants to make a lesbian sex tape with Peyton. Who can blame her?


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

These jobbers look like acid attack victims


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I love how iconics only win is pretty much a title victory :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Paige does know tag teams.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Paige looking like bride of Dracula again


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

who are these local talent?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Paige :mark

Hope she becomes the SmackDown GM again. She was great in that role.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I love how they even bigged the jobbers up before the match lmao!!!

I wonder why Paige is watching? Maybe she'll start managing Mandy & Sonya again?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Iconics goin to RAW 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Paige lipstick doesn't suit her.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Absolution reunion?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

God they are so precious, protected them at all costs


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So is a real tag team gonna come out?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Iconics goin to RAW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Doesn't really matter what show they go to since they can float between them


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why is Shane still taking up time

I just can't


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Is paige that tall?!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Paige managing a tag team? I dig it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok Sky Pirates next week I was a week off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I’m third row for SD and my ears are now bleeding cos of the IIconics’ voices :lol They’re even more piercing in person on a mic lol.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

The Iiconics remind me of Mayor Quimby's hot mistress with the horrific voice.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

IIconics being such extra bitches is always a treat. :lol

And someone really needs to tell Paige that red lipstick makes her look like Joaquin's Joker. :suarez


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> At least that is somewhat interesting!


Hell yeah, they both deserve better but its fresh and will give them some spotlight. I'm on board for sure!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> Doesn't really matter what show they go to since they can float between them




They’re gonna drop em to Sky Pirates next week methinks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Is Paige a manager now?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige about to be the manager of the Sky Pirates


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Shane McMahon moving to RAW


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Woods and Maddox vs the IIconics , Awesome!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sky Pirates to debut next week!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The way Shane won that match against The Miz :lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Absolution return? Sky Pirates? Looking forward to whatever they do.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Everyone's going to be hoping she brings the Sky Pirates next week... and then it'll turn out to be Vanessa Bourne and Aliyah.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The3 said:


> Orton and Owens saying goodbye to tuesday nights


Owens last run on Raw was just awful! Probably one of the worsed booked talent that year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Giving Shane the top of the 9:00pm hour. fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> They’re gonna drop em to Sky Pirates next week methinks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I fucking hope not.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

THE MAN said:


> Giving Shane the top of the 9:00pm hour. fpalm


The McMahons really love the spotlight.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Why is everyone saying Sky Pirates next week? This is just fantasy or did WWE actually mention Sky Pirates on main roster?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Paige can be their mouth piece. They may finally be giving one of the Asians who can’t speak good English a voice!!! Wow what brilliance!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

safc-scotty said:


> Everyone's going to be hoping she brings the Sky Pirates next week... and then it'll turn out to be Vanessa Bourne and Aliyah.


It god damn well better be. Asuka does not deserve to be replaced by Kairi and Io.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I would’ve preferred Paige to start managing Asuka, so that they could try and recover her and maybe book her better if she had someone to talk for her. But sadly not 

But I’m looking forward to seeing which tag she’s paired with


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't want Kairi & Io to get called up yet, hopefully Paige is just managing Mandy & Sonya again.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I can see Reigns interrupting in the main event today


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

safc-scotty said:


> Everyone's going to be hoping she brings the Sky Pirates next week... and then it'll turn out to be Vanessa Bourne and Aliyah.


My money is on another one off jobber team. One from England with generic names. The Brittish Belles. They will keep doing squash matches to try to build the Iconics up, it will fail, and then they will drop the titles.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Is Paige a manager now?


What else would she be at this point?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Brock goes back to UFC and the product gets worse. This is what the smarks deserve.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Game of Thrones this Sunday :mark


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

safc-scotty said:


> Everyone's going to be hoping she brings the Sky Pirates next week... and then it'll turn out to be Vanessa Bourne and Aliyah.


I had to put a pillow over my face because the rest of my family is sleeping, thank you XD


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Not being able to speak English at all is still 10 times better than fucking PAIGE being your manager. She's one of the worst talkers on the planet.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

IIconics already had a more entertaining title reign than Sasha and Bayley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is the time spot Becky should have been featured in. :sadbecky


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*The Dancing, y'all.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115781301418639361


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

arch.unleash said:


> Not being able to speak English at all is still 10 times better than fucking PAIGE being your manager. She's one of the worst talkers on the planet.




Yeah listening to Nakamura make absolutely no sense is better you’re 100% right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Brock goes back to UFC and the product gets worse. This is what the smarks deserve.


Brock was neither the problem nor the solution. But he's a superstar, so he's definitely a heavy loss.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> This is the spot Becky should have been featured in. :sadbecky


I dont think we will be seeing Becky tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yawn...can Shane go away?

People shit on Stephanie but at least she is more restrained with what she gets involved with and how much time she takes up on the show.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> Yawn...can Shane go away?
> 
> People shit on Stephanie but at least she is more restrained with what she gets involved with and how much time she takes up on the show.


He's playing catch up. He was gone for years.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> I dont think we will be seeing Becky tonight.




I think even Becky fans can appreciate that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Brock goes back to UFC and the product gets worse. This is what the smarks deserve.


Has nothing to do with it. Even if Brock was still champ this same BS would be happening


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

bradatar said:


> I think even Becky fans can appreciate that.


I agree. They shouldn't oversaturate her.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> This is the time spot Becky should have been featured in. :sadbecky


They’ve already mentioned her a thousand times tonight. Overexposure.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Reigns wasn't on yesterday does that mean hes on SD? Lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

And newwwww WWE champion!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh shit, even Shane is sucking them off. Amazing!


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Can Paige just manage Asuka?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The only "you deserve it" chant im alright with :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> IIconics already had a more entertaining title reign than Sasha and Bayley


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

bradatar said:


> And newwwww WWE champion!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

O Dacity


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Has nothing to do with it. Even if Brock was still champ this same BS would be happening


If Brock was still champ you wouldn't be getting bait and switch tag matches because he wouldn't be there.

The product has gotten inherently worse since his departure 2 nights ago.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

So when are the AEW chants coming out tonight, Brooklyn?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> I dont think we will be seeing Becky tonight.


If she were there, this should have been her spot. As the double champ, she is clearly the most important woman in the company and should be treated accordingly. Maybe she really won't be on. I a;lo wonder when Bryan is going to appear.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Yawn...can Shane go away?
> 
> *People shit on Stephanie but at least she is more restrained with what she gets involved with and how much time she takes up on the show.*


Right now but three years ago...…..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> If Brock was still champ you wouldn't be getting bait and switch tag matches because he wouldn't be there.
> 
> The product has gotten inherently worse since his departure 2 nights ago.


LOL

No he has not, Stop being a troll. You are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

CM Punk chant hahaha. Why won't that die?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Where the hell are Charlotte and Becky? 

After the ultra shitty episode of Raw last night I was gonna skip this week’s Smackdown, but I really wanted to see Becky and Charlotte


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

CM Punk, damn I miss that asshole.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Whats with Peyton's Eddie Guerrero tights? i thought Eddie Guerrero was Sasha's thing?


Actually Peyton has been an Eddie fan for a long time ago, since she was a kid


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011053615400693760


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Mango13 said:


> I dont think we will be seeing Becky tonight.


Agreed, Don't overexpose it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> CM Punk chant hahaha. Why won't that die?


Shane is using Punks best in the world gimmick. that is why they are chanting CM Punks name


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Greg Hamilton is the best announcer they have sinde Chimel. I never liked Justin Roberts.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

God, I miss CM Punk.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

No Bryan or Roman is so weird 

This is so stupid too don’t blame the crowd for getting irritated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So WWE has be a star and a McMahon is being a bully


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Reigns wasn't on yesterday does that mean hes on SD? Lol




Well they avoided sending him out last night because of this particularly hardcore crowd. This Smackdown have the same hardcore fans so I’m guessing they won’t send him out here either


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm convinced Cody has dirt on Vince and is blackmailing him to destroy his own company.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Where the hell are Charlotte and Becky?
> 
> After the ultra shitty episode of Raw last night I was gonna skip this week’s Smackdown, but I really wanted to see Becky and Charlotte


I really hope they show up soon.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I am actually enjoying the hell out of this


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This Best in the World thing is so over the top and hella annoying, but I guess that's the point.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Why is this taking up a valuable 10 minutes?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Would be bananas if Jericho came out after that best in the world intro lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

This Shane shit is oddly entertaining.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Shane's bullying of the announcer is not entertaining at all.....


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> If Brock was still champ you wouldn't be getting bait and switch tag matches because he wouldn't be there.
> 
> *The product has gotten inherently worse since his departure 2 nights ago.*


To be fair, you need a far larger sample size before you can come to that conclusion.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Headliner said:


> This Best in the World thing is so over the top and hella annoying, but I guess that's the point.


It doesn't make sense for a middle aged man who's not even a wrestler. It made sense for an actual wrestler like Punk.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What a waste of time that segment was.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So wait top of hour, 10 minutes of that?? fpalm fpalm :heston


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Who's idea was to put that on at the 9pm spot? What a waste that was!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> So WWE has be a star and a McMahon is being a bully




They can’t exactly have no heels doing any heelish stuff because of Be A Star


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mango13 said:


>


I'm gonna need a minute.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> To be fair, you need a far larger sample size before you can come to that conclusion.


The product as just as bad when Lesnar was here lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m sorry but I just do not care about the Hardy’s anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


>


Oh myyyyyyy....ufff Shes bangin lol!!


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

They have half the roster they don't put on and they waste time on the announcer stuff and recaps, and a fucking muppet in a cardboard box? lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Himiko said:


> They can’t exactly have no heels doing any heelish stuff because of Be A Star


Its one thing to be heel to another wrestler who can defend themselves but not to an announcer.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Two extremely underwhelming shows after WrestleMania in a row, yikes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Look at Elias "getting the rub" from Taker. :heston


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Cowabunga said:


> It doesn't make sense for a middle aged man who's not even a wrestler. It made sense for an actual wrestler like Punk.




The whole point is that he’s not a real wrestler, and is clearly not the best in the world, so he’s calling himself that to piss everybody off


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This episode has been abysmal so far.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is this entire show gonna be nothing but tag matches? I mean theres not been a singles match nor are they advertising any, did Teddy fucking Long hijack this show or something?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>


*unzips*


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Well they avoided sending him out last night because of this particularly hardcore crowd. This Smackdown have the same hardcore fans so I’m guessing they won’t send him out here either


Indeed. He got booed when he came out after raw.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

The Kairi Sane themed Wrestlemania, can't wait


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Trophies said:


> *unzips*


Corey Graves.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Can we please bring back the bra and panties match for Carmella and Peyton?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*So far this whole Smackdown show has been putting me into sleep. *_:bored


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Gotta love WWE hiding Roman last night and tonight


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ibushi Is God said:


> The Kairi Sane themed Wrestlemania, can't wait


Leave it Vince to book a Pirate themed Wrestlemania and not put Kairi on it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Taker came out on raw with his singlet straps already down so he could show off his physique, lol like i'm sure thats the only reason he came out last night.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


>


_*I'm still pissed at her but damn she has a rocking booty. :lenny *_


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Leave it Vince to book a Pirate themed Wrestlemania and not put Kairi on it.


Fingers crossed for Kairi vs Charlotte. I really loved their interaction in the Rumble. It'd be the best Women's David vs Goliath probably like ever


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Tag-Team-a-Mania runnin’ wild since last night’s shitty main event brothers


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Brunnette suits Carmella better.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The tag champs get a jobber intro ha ha


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Can we please bring back the bra and panties match for Carmella and Peyton?


Ya LIL WEIRDO :becky


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok Vince hates tag team wrestling, we all know that, so why does he have an entire show consisting of nothing but tag matches tonight?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ibushi Is God said:


> Fingers crossed for Kairi vs Charlotte. I really loved their interaction in the Rumble. It'd be the best Women's David vs Goliath probably like ever


Yep, would love to see that feud. The small underdog Pirate trying to topple the towering Warrior Queen.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

sorry guys but the Dudleys are the best WWE tag team ever


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Is tonight the Teddy Long Smackdown tribute episode?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok Vince hates tag team wrestling, we all know that, so why does he have an entire show consisting of nothing but tag matches tonight?



because he hates the fans more, and wants us to suffer


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Guess Drew and Braun are both off to Smackdown then. 

Hardys to win and Usos to go to Raw?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

bradatar said:


> I’m sorry but I just do not care about the Hardy’s anymore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats how I feel about Rey Mysterio Jr. I respect the hell out of him and appreciate that he can still go, but I’ve been watching him wrestle since 1996. I’m good at this point. I’ve seen it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This should have been the Mania match. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

WWE should have a week break after WM and start the new calendar with Superstar Shakeup


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So we are basically going from this to the 6 men tag match to close then show.

Sigh.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> because he hates the fans more, and wants us to suffer


Yeah thats what i was thinking, he's doing it to punish us. He knows he's booked his tag division like shit and no one cares about it so he's gonna force us to watch it the entire show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> So we are basically going from this to the 6 men tag match to close then show.
> 
> Sigh.


So no Becky and no Bryan


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Jeff Hardy's placement is so strange. 

Returned with Tag Champs
Smackdown - Upper Midcard against Randy
Gradually fallen to the bottom of the midcard.
Now back in the tag division with Matt. 

Think they will want the Smackdown Tag Titles before they are done though.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I would pay to watch The USOS vs Young Bucks


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

[email protected]! Matt Hardy getting beat up bad.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Can we please bring back the bra and panties match for Carmella and Peyton?


After posting the worst post of the year yesterday.

You've made up for it by posting the best post of the year today.

Congrats (Y)


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I’m sorry but I just do not care about the Hardy’s anymore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what WWE booking does. They were fantastic in TNA. They go back to WWE and haven't done anything noteworthy.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

No Bryan or Styles tonight, that's just great. I was excited for Bryan's promo.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

What’s the main event? [emoji848]


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> Yep, would love to see that feud. The small underdog Pirate trying to topple the towering Warrior Queen.


Would love to see. Doubt it will happen at next year's Mania. WWE, please please prove me wrong.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

arch.unleash said:


> No Bryan or Styles tonight, that's just great. I was excited for Bryan's promo.


Styles is injured he was not going to be on the show.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Just go on instagram if you want underwear photos. Most of the female roster like a bit of time by the pool/beach or in the sun. Not hard to see them in skimpies.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Ibushi Is God said:


> Fingers crossed for Kairi vs Charlotte. I really loved their interaction in the Rumble. It'd be the best Women's David vs Goliath probably like ever


You’re joking.

She’s gonna be a mid card gimmick wrestler to Vince.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are The Hardy's under the impression its 1999? lol they've been wearing their old attitude era gear lately.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Punk_316 said:


> Is tonight the Teddy Long Smackdown tribute episode?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Vince is PISSED at the fans right now.

He basically gave the audience a big ass "FUCK YOU" with Angel's retirement

He sent Sami Zayn out there last night to tell us how Vince really feels 

He saw the negative reaction to the tag team match last night and said "OK HOW ABOUT A WHOLE SHOW CONSISTING OF NOTHING BUT TAG TEAM MATCHES YOU FUCKERS" :vincefu


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> So no Becky and no Bryan


No Asuka either.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Shane's bullying of the announcer is not entertaining at all.....


Ryback's Bullying segments >>>>>>>>


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

roblewis87 said:


> Just go on instagram if you want underwear photos. Most of the female roster like a bit of time by the pool/beach or in the sun. Not hard to see them in skimpies.


Can't find any bikini pics of Alexa.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I presume we will get Charlotte or Becky for a brief moment before the 6 man tag. 

Though does look like Bryan and Charlotte have the night off and maybe Becky too.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> So we are basically going from this to the 6 men tag match to close then show.
> 
> Sigh.




Ah crap. Forgot that was happening. Defo turning this off ha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Random tag matches except this one makes sense. The rest dont.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Can't find any bikini pics of Alexa.


You are welcome


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ibushi Is God said:


> Vince is PISSED at the fans right now.
> 
> He basically gave the audience a big ass "FUCK YOU" with Angel's retirement
> 
> ...


He'll be really pissed when Dean shows up at Double or Nothing and opens the floodgates for more wrestlers to jump ship.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> Is tonight the Teddy Long Smackdown tribute episode?


No, there's no Undertaker match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ibushi Is God said:


> Vince is PISSED at the fans right now.
> 
> He basically gave the audience a big ass "FUCK YOU" with Angel's retirement
> 
> ...


Lol i have no doubt in my mind thats exactly what he did, its pretty fucking obvious.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Becky marks hate B&P matches because they know their fav can never rock a bikini or underwear.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> Punk_316 said:
> 
> 
> > Is tonight the Teddy Long Smackdown tribute episode?


TAG-A-MANIA!!!!!!


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

troubleman1218 said:


> Ryback's Bullying segments >>>>>>>>


Ryback was entertaining as a bully. So was Heidenreich as compared to Shane.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> He'll be really pissed when Dean shows up at Double or Nothing and opens the floodgates for more wrestlers to jump ship.


Nakamura and Asuka should be close behind him


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Hardy Boyz are tag champs in 2019. :lol


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

New Champs....YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Can't find any bikini pics of Alexa.


seriously, fairly sure they are out there.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Ugh, why? fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hardy's won, Totally expected that lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

YESSSSSSSS, THE HARDYZ :mark 

And Sal from Impractical Jokers goes wild :lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

New champs! The Hardy Boyz! :mark


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Can't find any bikini pics of Alexa.


http://www.pwpix.net/superstars/a/alexabliss/gallery/ytoob-28739489/gallery1/002.jpg


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lars again...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lards Sullivan


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Usos to RAW then.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Uso's to RAW poor Naomi.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Not Lars.

UE or AoP should've come out here.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> You are welcome


Thank you!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LMAO Kayla was like NOPE IM FUCKING OUT


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

USOS likely moving to raw methinks


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lars tub of tooth paste looking ass gonna bury SDL tag division 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> Usos to RAW then.


I hope not. Raw's tag division sucks!!


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Good luck on RAW , Twins


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Lol hardy’s About to be treated like they were by leaner upon his debut.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The SD tag titles are the only titles in the company held by actual stars.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

This Smackdown seems like a randomly booked WWE 2k19 universe mode creation.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Trophies said:


> The Hardy Boyz are tag champs in 2019. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


because usos will be moved to raw to be reigns stablemates


----------



## Hckykng19 (Jan 31, 2017)

Lars suuuuuuuuucks


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why are they wasting time with Lars Sullivan here?

Where is Charlotte, you heathens?!


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Gene Snitsky is here


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Lars again?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Uso's to RAW? They're not giving anything away are they?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So basically this is Vince telling us merely that he's burying the tag team division haha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Matthew and his Obsolete Mule have added yet another championship to reaffirm their status as the greatest tag team in all of time and space!

But nevermind that shit, here comes Mongo Lars! :O


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Lars is wayyyy to small height wise. 
Reading about his panic attacks has also no sold me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brush your tongue Lars FFS


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Bets that Sullivan becomes the new Heidenreich?


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Lars wants to be Braun. What's the difference?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lars actually is pretty good in the ring. Just sayin for the you cant wrestle chants.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's the world's largest snowflake.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I feel like they’re treating Lars as if he’s bigger than he actually is


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Usos should split up. They've run their course and honestly either one of them would be entertaining in the main event scene with the "penetitiary" wannabe criminal shtick. Basically be WWEs version of Jay Briscoe


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Alright_Mate said:


> YESSSSSSSS, THE HARDYZ :mark
> 
> And Sal from Impractical Jokers goes wild :lol


haha, I think Q was there aswell


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't understand what they see in this fucking guy. Hated him in NXT and hes been on TV for 2 days and am already sick of seeing him. They should of future endeavoured him when he had his panic attack


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Please call them just Hardys. Hardy Boyz is so cringy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This muppet flopped before debuting already. Send him back to NXT.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So I'm supposed to believe that Mr. Weird Trunks single-handedly took out two Hall of Famers is at the same time.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Corey is running with the Becky 2 Belts nickname.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lars will be future endeavored by next summer.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> I don't understand what they see in this fucking guy. Hated him in NXT and hes been on TV for 2 days and am already sick of seeing him. They should of future endeavoured him when he had his panic attack


its Vince lol What does Vince see in most of his favorites ? He is stuck in the 80s


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ryback>>Lars


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Lars Sullivan is so boring. He's built like Sammartino but otherwise there's nothing impressive about him. I honestly don't mind him, he's just reaally generic and unimpressive


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lars Sullivan is boring.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Himiko said:


> I feel like they’re treating Lars as if he’s bigger than he actually is [emoji2955]




I don’t watch NXT and this dude reeks of big characterless jobber. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Punk_316 said:


> Bets that Sullivan becomes the new Heidenreich?


It’s a guarantee. There’s also the danger he becomes another Corbin


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

troubleman1218 said:


> Ryback's Bullying segments >>>>>>>>


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ibushi Is God said:


> Usos should split up. They've run their course and honestly either one of them would be entertaining in the main event scene with the "penetitiary" wannabe criminal shtick. Basically be WWEs version of Jay Briscoe


It would be cool if they did that, and the brothers played the same character, letting the other rest on alternate nights. Its a way they could semi-retire when the time comes and still be on screen full time.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Ehm, I don't think that sacrificing your new tag team champions is very wise.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Joseph92 said:


> I hope not. Raw's tag division sucks!!


That's why they need to go to Raw. SD has The Bar, Rusev & Nakamura, Usos, Hardyz and New Day. Raw has nobody of importance. They're all dorks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think everyone is tired, including the fans. It’s been a long weekend.

New Day and Hardy’s got the biggest pops so far.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Fuck, I was just about to say thank god there's no Becky tonight and here she is. Time to change the ... or just mute my stream.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

As the saying goes, Hardys will win something in April..


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Does this idiot know that doing diving headbutts could intensify his mental health?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Look I’m fine with monsters killing jobbers and maybe low midcarders but why champions? They’re doing this too much and makes everyone look like a geek 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> Ryback>>Lars


Yes. Ryback was funny sometimes. Both with "FEED ME MORE" and with "Da Big Guy". Lars just falls totally flat and generic.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> I hope not. Raw's tag division sucks!!


Well i'd welcome it, they might make the division better seeing as theres hardly any tags teams on Raw.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Raw has all the geeks fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky deserves a better time slot than this. :cuss:


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

How long until they pair up Lars with Braun, and call em' 'The Lovable Giants' ?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

hopefully Becky doesn't Corpse again here like last nights cringe inducing promo


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Black Cobra said:


> Lars again?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They just announced the dark main event is Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens. Pretty interesting!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Remember when The Hardys faced Lesnar in a 2-on-1 handicapped match back in the day.

Vince is like... yeah.. let's do that again with LARS SULLIVAN!

The fans will feel the same way about it!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Nothing was funny tonight so far except for Big E's split.

I really wanted Lars to get on the mic and talk about how he will be top guy just like the Women's Champion Becky Lynch and WWE Champion Kofi Kingston.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Ryback was actually over with the crowd even when he was released. This idiot has absolutely zero charisma and character.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh great, the Lynch :lauren


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear if she says "Ya little weirdo Ronnie".....


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

THE MAN said:


> Becky deserves a better time slot than this. :cuss:


Thought she would start the show


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I think everyone is tired, including the fans. It’s been a long weekend.
> 
> New Day and Hardy’s got the biggest pops so far.


Yeah, I fear for the 205 guys who have to go out and perform after this (the stupidity of 205 going on after Smackdown will never fail to astound me).


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

it's so weird when they treat raw and SmackDown like they're different shows with different audiences when they're in the exact same city in the same arena back to back.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Vince: "Lars squash the tag teams so they know what I feel about the divison!!" :vince


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Yes. Ryback was funny sometimes. Both with "FEED ME MORE" and with "Da Big Guy". Lars just falls totally flat and generic.


Ryback could have been a star. Another big waste of talent by this trash company.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Corey is running with the Becky 2 Belts nickname.


I mean...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115772068484665345
:fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

safc-scotty said:


> Yeah, I fear for the 205 guys who have to go out and perform after this (the stupidity of 205 going on after Smackdown will never fail to astound me).


yeah esp when 50% of the crowd leaves lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Easy connor mcgregor lite.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Ryback could have been a star. Another big waste of talent by this trash company.


Ryback was just another victim as Taz would say of Cena. Cause of Cena he had to turn heel and he never really recovered after that. Cause before his heel turn on Cena he had potential to be the next Goldberg, he was built up as unstoppable and he was over, but oh no you couldn't have someone getting too over as a face with Cena around, so they had to turn him heel.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Keep this Irish idiot away from my TV


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

PLEASE STOP WITH THE BECKY 2 BELTS!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So is she cutting the same promo than last night? So cringe


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I mean...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115772068484665345
> :fpalm


Oh damn. They got shirts already. :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I cant believe they are going with this becky 2 belts thing it's so cringe.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

emerald-fire said:


> Lars Sullivan is boring.


He's just another Snitsky


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Ryback could have been a star. Another big waste of talent by this trash company.


Eh, dude got in his own way a lot as well


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Becky wins the belts and you all turn on her...standard


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Daniel Bryan better be here tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Becky trying really hard to sound badass. I hate when girls sound manly. Had a plenty of them in my uni but at least they are hot unlike The Man.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> It would be cool if they did that, and the brothers played the same character, letting the other rest on alternate nights. Its a way they could semi-retire when the time comes and still be on screen full time.


As someone who top 10 favorite movies includes The Prestige, I support this


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Why is Becky acting like such a goof? what happened to the fire she had after SummerSlam onward?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bring back Ryback to save everyone from Lars 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

There was definitely something kinda epic about seeing Lacey scrapping in a dress and heels!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lacey went toe to toe? She hit Becky with her finisher and Becky didn't even fall over.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> They just announced the dark main event is Sami Zayn vs Kevin Owens. Pretty interesting!




That should be on live tv. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Ryback was just another victim as Taz would say of Cena. Cause of Cena he had to turn heel and he never really recovered after that.


Actually he never recovered after Hell in a Cell 2012.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Meltzer wasn't kidding when he said Lacey Evans is the next Brock Lesnar huh? They're gonna give her the 1st championship feud of the woman who just main evented Wrestlemania?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahaha love Lacey already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lacey is such a jobber


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

At least she sold it this time


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Gene Snitsky is here


LMAOOOO


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lacey again...huh


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Real shit though, I like Lacey Evans and I pretty much have since NXT. Not opposed to this feud


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lacey is more of a man than Becky with that jawline.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So 1 feud...2 shows.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Lacey please break her face again


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Ryback>>Lars


Fucking hell, I wouldn't go that far :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Lacey looks like a blonde more muscular version of Nikki Bella


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lacey is great. I hope she buries Becky.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It pains me Lacey is getting this feud


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Meh. They are really going with Lacey Evan as Becky's feud? That couldn't be a worse choice. Dana Brook would be better. She showed a little spirit in the women's rumble at least. Evans is just a total nothingburger. She's shown no skill. She's supposed to be sold on good looks? She looks like a ******.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

The Man let a lady in a dress beat her?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Man, WWE phoned it in last night and tonight.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah esp when 50% of the crowd leaves lol


Reaction-wise, I find it's sometimes better when they do leave because the fans who actually want to stay move closer to the front and get involved a bit more. It's just it then visually looks awful as you can see all of the empty seats :lmao

I honestly can't believe they went back live with it, it was fine when they started to record it before Smackdown and aired it as a lead in to NXT.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

troubleman1218 said:


> Actually he never recovered after Hell in a Cell 2012.


He could have if he didn't turn heel in favor of Cena.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Good promo from Becky. I enjoyed it more than last night's promo.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

There are like 132 awful theme songs right now but I think Lacey's takes the cake for being the absolute worst.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Well, she sold it that time.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

emerald-fire said:


> Good promo from Becky. I enjoyed it more than last night's promo.


I don't get it. That was a completely generic promo. She's done much better.


----------



## Speedk518 (Apr 9, 2019)

I am soooooo behind Lacey right now. Best heel in the women's division.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Maybe I'm alone in this but I like Lacey and think that's is a pretty decent first feud.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

arch.unleash said:


> There are like 132 awful theme songs right now but I think Lacey's takes the cake for being the absolute worst.


Lacey probably got this spot because of that theme song though. Its the Lady vs the Man. Vince is that simple.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

The Man flops once again with the mic. Time to keep her away from the mic or else she will dry out soon


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

safc-scotty said:


> Reaction-wise, I find it's sometimes better when they do leave because the fans who actually want to stay move closer to the front and get involved a bit more. It's just it then visually looks awful as you can see all of the empty seats :lmao
> 
> I honestly can't believe they went back live with it, it was fine when they started to record it before Smackdown and aired it as a lead in to NXT.


They need to release half the CW roster and just put like two CW matches on raw each week and one on SD. would make it a much better product


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I honestly think that Becky legit did not know that the punch was Lacey’s finisher last night.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

I like Lacey so I don't mind this feud The Man vs The Lady has a nice ring to it.

I'm glad Becky sold the Women's Right this time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky's promos these days


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Black Cobra said:


> Well, she sold it that time.


She went from no selling it to can't stand for a minute after being hit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

10 mins for the main event lol


----------



## Speedk518 (Apr 9, 2019)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> Becky wins the belts and you all turn on her...standard


I got tired of her after she beat Charlotte at HIAC.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> I don't get it. That was a completely generic promo. She's done much better.


Of course she has but there's not much to usually say in celebration promos especially when you're not really in a feud at the moment.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lacey's so classy that she partakes in fisticuffs instead of throwing punches. bama4



Chan Hung said:


> Lars actually is pretty good in the ring. Just sayin for the you cant wrestle chants.


This interesting tidbit (https://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=176486021&page=1) and then his anxiety attack made me open to giving him a chance because these instances made him come off as surprisingly relatable (at least to me).

So yeah, until further notice, Lars is alright in my book. If people want a bald, disappointing goober to rag on, Corbin is right there.

:draper2


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Joe Goldberg said:


> The Man flops once again with the mic. Time to keep her away from the mic or else she will dry out soon


Says you and maybe five other people in the world.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

mattheel said:


> I honestly think think that Becky legit did not know that the punch was Lacey’s finisher last night.


Literally this


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

mattheel said:


> I honestly think think that Becky legit did not know that the punch was Lacey’s finisher last night.


Somebody probably told her and she didn't believe them. I mean a punch as a finisher is incredibly stupid. That can't be for real, can it? Yes, Becky, its that bad.


----------



## Speedk518 (Apr 9, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> Becky's promos these days


Coming from an IIconics fan? [emoji38]

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I want to back one of two women, assuming they come to SDL, after the shake-up.

1. Heel Sasha
2. Ruby Riott

I want one of them to take the belt from Becky. 

I miss 2016 Becky's character.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

BTW those of you who normally watch this live, my hat's off to you. I am hardly surviving this, and I'm playing video games and not paying too much attention to the show. Its still painful. I need my fast forward button.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Sami Zayn might be my favorite wrestler right now


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Can't stand Zayn


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is there not a brand split anymore? wtf is going on with all these guys from Raw and SDL popping up on every show?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Lacey's so classy that she partakes in fisticuffs instead of throwing punches. bama4
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He will never come close to what Corbin has already accomplished. Corbin will also be a World Champion within 2 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

One of the best pure babyfaces in the company is trying to get heat and Roman Reigns is still our savior. Sounds about right.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> BTW those of you who normally watch this live, my hat's off to you. I am hardly surviving this, and I'm playing video games and not paying too much attention to the show. Its still painful. I need my fast forward button.


The amusement of the thread is the only think that makes it watchable


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL they come back from an ad, start the match and two mins later have another ad.

fucking WWE


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

why why why can't they book original stuff? Its always the same old shit over and over. They have so many opportunities to book interesting stuff. The highlight of the night for me is.... a muppet in a cardboard box. At least that was different. This sucks hahaha


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wonder if they’ll sneak another ad after this lol. Nice two minute main event with jobber entrances.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> So is there not a brand split anymore? wtf is going on with all these guys from Raw and SDL popping up on every show?


All this is spoiler for next week , 

Orton and Owens attack = RAW

McItyne and Stowman here = Smackdown

Usos losing = RAW with Roman


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Highlights today from 2 whole hours: Orton's RKO, Owen's Stunner and Carmella. End of Story .


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> why why why can't they book original stuff? Its always the same old shit over and over. They have so many opportunities to book interesting stuff. The highlight of the night for me is.... a muppet in a cardboard box. This sucks hahaha


Because again Vince is stuck in the 80s


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> So is there not a brand split anymore? wtf is going on with all these guys from Raw and SDL popping up on every show?


It's 2010-2011 with the Raw and SmackDown Supershows all over again.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Becky promos are the kind of thing that makes you embarrassed to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bradatar said:


> He will never come close to what Corbin has already accomplished. Corbin will also be a World Champion within 2 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You do know Lars was originally supposed to feud with Cena going into WM where he was gonna beat him don't you? And that was gonna be his first feud, so i could easily see him winning a world title before Corbin of all people. Vince and others are obviously very high on him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Speedk518 said:


> Coming from an IIconics fan?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


The Iiconics are not booked to be the face of the company and they were more entertaining than Becky tonight, Becky basically said the same thing that last night


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> why why why can't they book original stuff? Its always the same old shit over and over. They have so many opportunities to book interesting stuff. The highlight of the night for me is.... a muppet in a cardboard box. This sucks hahaha


The muppet in a cardboard box is the most interesting thing I've seen produced by the WWE in some time. 

I NEED IT TO BE SUCCESSFUL!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Wonder if they’ll sneak another ad after this lol. Nice two minute main event with jobber entrances.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also 90 seconds of that was a Sami promo lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

bradatar said:


> He will never come close to what Corbin has already accomplished. *Corbin will also be a World Champion within 2 years.*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> why why why can't they book original stuff? Its always the same old shit over and over. They have so many opportunities to book interesting stuff. The highlight of the night for me is.... a muppet in a cardboard box. This sucks hahaha


AND to think they are getting PAID for this shit. :heston :heston :heston


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> He could have if he didn't turn heel in favor of Cena.


But your original point was that he was never the same after the Cena feud. Had you said the Cena feud was the final nail in the coffin in WWE fucking up Ryback's booking, I would've agreed with you.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think Lacey will be a solid first feud for Becky & i'm assuming that Alexa will be built up for a feud with her too judging by last night, the tease from Dana too as she's getting a little traction. I'm looking forward to seeing how Becky's reign goes.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

RKO from Randy Orton was the best part of the show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not having Daniel Bryan, the best performer on Smackdown, here tonight was a big letdown. Honestly this show has been subpar tonight.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Punk_316 said:


> Why is Becky acting like such a goof? what happened to the fire she had after SummerSlam onward?


She became a true WWE babyface, you can't be dynamic and be a WWE babyface. They don't know how to write that


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Speedk518 said:


> I got tired of her after she beat Charlotte at HIAC.


I got tired of her in 2015 :lol


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Becky promos are the kind of thing that makes you embarrassed to be a wrestling fan.


I dunno. It seemed identical to every "I'm the champ yo, come at me" promo. Nothing uniquely good or bad about it. Just filler. I'd actually prefer it be really bad. At least it would be fun to laugh at.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I want to back one of two women, assuming they come to SDL, after the shake-up.
> 
> 1. Heel Sasha
> 2. Ruby Riott
> ...


Why? 2016 Becky let three woman walk all over her and she let it happened. I don't miss that Becky at all. I do miss 2014-15 heel Becky.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> Not having Daniel Bryan, the best performer on Smackdown, here tonight was a big letdown. Honestly this show has been subpar tonight.


It made no sense.

DB should have been the one to interrupt Kofi's celebration.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan to Raw I guess?? This show has been a major letdown. Then again, they're waiting for the shakeup to do something I guess consistant :russo


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> I dunno. It seemed identical to every "I'm the champ yo, come at me" promo. Nothing uniquely good or bad about it. Just filler. I'd actually prefer it be really bad. At least it would be fun to laugh at.


Considering everyone has the night off except for Lacey Evans, what more can she do.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Chris22 said:


> I think Lacey will be a solid first feud for Becky & *i'm assuming that Alexa will be built up for a feud with her too judging by last night,* the tease from Dana too as she's getting a little traction. I'm looking forward to seeing how Becky's reign goes.


FUCKING HELL!!! It's 2016 all over again.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Drew’s gone so I’m back to cheering for New Day lol. I was cheering for Drew before, it was like me and one other guy :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

THE MAN said:


> Not having Daniel Bryan, the best performer on Smackdown, here tonight was a big letdown. Honestly this show has been subpar tonight.


Agree. What a shame. Is he hurt?


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

No AJ, Bryan, Reigns this week. Something is wrong in the backstage it seems. Or maybe they just wanted a break after that pathetic mega show on Sunday.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> I think Lacey will be a solid first feud for Becky & i'm assuming that Alexa will be built up for a feud with her too judging by last night, the tease from Dana too as she's getting a little traction. I'm looking forward to seeing how Becky's reign goes.


I wouldn't mind seeing a small push for Dana. She's not had much of a chance really. I don't expect her to get over big, and her voice annoys me, but I like the deviation from the same old shit. Same with the Iconics and Ryder/Hawkins. Make these short lived and I'm cool with them all.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

troubleman1218 said:


> FUCKING HELL!!! It's 2016 all over again.


Yeah looks like all the Blondes are getting pushes.

Mandy Rose will be in the mix too, Charlotte everpresent.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They’re so bad with time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


>




They didn’t give him the Angle retirement for no reason and he’s a Triple H guy. Push to the moon eventually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


> No AJ, Bryan, Reigns this week. Something is wrong in the backstage it seems. Or maybe they just wanted a break after that pathetic mega show on Sunday.


AJ is injured, I think


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

What a miserable show.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Why? 2016 Becky let three woman walk all over her and she let it happened. I don't miss that Becky at all. I do miss 2014-15 heel Becky.


Personal preference.

I miss her getting on the ropes during her intro and doing that hair whip thing. Among other things.

She's still hot and thicker now which is a plus. But she doesn't have the skillset or presence as a woman who should be portrayed as "The Man."

Stop it WWE! If you're going to give that title to a woman, give it to Ronda or Charlotte.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so that was pretty much a waste of 2 hours outside of the tag titles changing hands


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I feel like they ripped me off. I paid nothing to watch. That's quite an accomplishment.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

This show was horrible. Raw destroyed it based on Taker alone.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Well back to school for the kiddos. Kofimania season is over.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Show was bad. They are really just going through the motions before the shakeup next week.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thing is, they have so much talent on that roster, and they don't use them.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> Yeah looks like all the Blondes are getting pushes.
> 
> Mandy Rose will be in the mix too, Charlotte everpresent.


I'll give Lacey a chance and I don't mind Mandy.

Alexa just fucking sucks.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I see Kofi's son becoming the new Nicholas.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> I got tired of her in 2015 :lol


Becky barely did anything in 2015 besides her one match with Sasha Banks at Takeover and she was a third wheel in the Charlotte/Nikki and Charlotte/Paige feud. :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why no Daniel Bryan?? He should be on the mic being a mad man saying how he should not of lost the title and stuff.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Kofi’s kids have more charisma than Lars.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Kofi's son is gonna be a wrestler


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

It's official, they didn't give any fuck because shake-up is next week so no need to do anything.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Raw was better cos of Dean for me.

We’re staying for 205 Live and the dark main event but some people did leave.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

troubleman1218 said:


> But your original point was that he was never the same after the Cena feud. Had you said the Cena feud was the final nail in the coffin in WWE fucking up Ryback's booking, I would've agreed with you.


Honestly i forgot about the HIAC debacle, which was dumb and hurt Ryback, but all i mean is Ryback turning heel for Cena was what he really never recovered from.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

For once (in a long ass time), RAW was way better.


----------



## the_warrior25 (Jun 22, 2018)

so are they going to have a huge celebration w/ the family after every win now?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The only good part of tonight's show was her...










Goodnight


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

This Kofi reign is going to be dreadful and shitty, hope he loses it very soon.


----------



## deafcat (Sep 1, 2016)

I haven't read through this thread so I'm sorry it said here already:

For Canadians:

Despite the fact Raw and Smackdown are in Montreal next week.

Smackdown Live will not air Tuesday at 8pm on Sportsnet360.

Only way to watch it live will be on SportsnetNow (their online streaming service. Free if you subscribe to Sportsnet on tv)

Reason why?

Tampa Bay LIghtning at Columbus Blue Jackets, Game 3 of their playoff series

I have no idea when it'll air on Sportsnet360

And yes, if anyone remembers, Sportsnet360 aired hockey instead of Smckdown Live during the Superstar shakeup last year to.

Though in my eyes, the event in Canada should be getting priority


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Why no Daniel Bryan?? He should be on the mic being a mad man saying how he should not of lost the title and stuff.


I'm sure a lot of those guys and girls who weren't on the shows like Bryan, Charlotte, Reigns are probably carrying minor knocks and injuries.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Personal preference.
> 
> I miss her getting on the ropes during her intro and doing that hair whip thing. Among other things.
> 
> ...


I will respect your personal preference. I noticed that they gave her a new nickname tonight as in the Red Headed Devil. :beckylol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> This Kofi reign is going to be dreadful and shitty, hope he loses it very soon.


I'm praying McIntyre takes it from him if he goes to SDL.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Anything worth checking out on the show tonight?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Why no Daniel Bryan?? He should be on the mic being a mad man saying how he should not of lost the title and stuff.




Main reason I tuned in and it didn’t happen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Anything worth checking out on the show tonight?


Not if you value your time.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

looper007 said:


> I'm sure a lot of those guys and girls who weren't on the shows like Bryan, Charlotte, Reigns are probably carrying minor knocks and injuries.


He could of still cut a promo or done a backstage interview.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm praying McIntyre takes it from him if he goes to SDL.


Man, I will take just about anybody over him at this point. I'm not a big fan of Drew but at least he's a serious character, this Kofi reign is a joke and its going to flop. Period


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Anything worth checking out on the show tonight?


Nope. Just an entire show of tag team matches with no real feuds being set up at all because the draft is next week. This was just a going through the motions episode because of the draft coming up.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I will respect your personal preference. I noticed that they gave her a new nickname tonight as in the Red Headed Devil. :beckylol


Thanks and that's just turrible.

Anyways. it's obvious Becky isn't as over as she once was some months back.

I want WWE to push the next organically supported woman and see what happens.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Raw was better cos of Dean for me.
> 
> We’re staying for 205 Live and the dark main event but some people did leave.


I have to ask, how was the IIconics reaction tonight and at Mania? I've seen some videos online and some sections cheered for them at Mania while others were quiet, in what kind of section were you? ANd tonight they seem like they got a positive response for the most part, but I want to know how was there


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

I'll probably stop watching when McIntyre wins the title. Especially if he takes it off Kofi.

That'd be poetic. I started watching again back in 2016 because of a Kofi tweet. Followed his journey to the belt and dipped out when they put McIntyre's bland, no crowd reaction having ass in the main event


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Anything worth checking out on the show tonight?


Nothing but the Hardy Boys beating The USO's for the tag team belts. Paige came back and is a manager for two woman that are in the tag division next week on Smackdown Live or Raw. New Day vs The Bar & Drew. Braun attacked Joe after Joe attacked R Truth. Black/Ricco/Ali defeated Andrade/Naka/Rusev. Shane segment which was boring. Petty much it. Oh, yeah The IIConics defended their belts against jobbers.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Man, I will take just about anybody over him at this point. I'm not a big fan of Drew but at least he's a serious character, this Kofi reign is a joke and its going to flop. Period


I'm praying this was just a pity reign for him by Vince to shut the fans up, and he intends to have him drop it in his first defense.

Surely this pancake comedy character aint gonna hold the world title longer than a month, it has to be temporary just to please the fans and shut them up about him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Anything worth checking out on the show tonight?


https://giant.gfycat.com/SpecificImaginativeBluetonguelizard.webm

Ah, on the show? Not really. IIconics were funny, there was a tag titles change and Becky cut the same promo than last night. 2 six man tags and that's about it


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Thanks and that's just turrible.
> 
> Anyways. it's obvious Becky isn't as over as she once was some months back.
> 
> I want WWE to push the next organically supported woman and see what happens.


Maybe once Rousey comes back from her break and injuries then maybe we can get back on track with their solo feud.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm praying this was just a pity reign for him by Vince to shut the fans up, and he intends to have him drop it in his first defense.
> 
> Surely this pancake comedy character aint gonna hold the world title longer than a month, it has to be temporary just to please the fans and shut them up about him.


Oh absolutely, no way he holds it longer than a month. You know, I am always willing to give guys a chance but as long as he is in TND acting like a joke I'll never get behind him. I get that fans wanted this but it will flop, he will drop it and fizzle out, its a total pity reign. I thought they would give him a more serious character from this point on but that is clearly not happening so fuck this reign.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> https://giant.gfycat.com/SpecificImaginativeBluetonguelizard.webm
> 
> Ah, on the show? Not really. IIconics were funny, there was a tag titles change and Becky cut the same promo than last night. 2 six man tags and that's about it





Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Nothing but the Hardy Boys beating The USO's for the tag team belts. Paige came back and is a manager for two woman that are in the tag division next week on Smackdown Live or Raw. New Day vs The Bar & Drew. Braun attacked Joe after Joe attacked R Truth. Black/Ricco/Ali defeated Andrade/Naka/Rusev. Shane segment which was boring. Petty much it. Oh, yeah The IIConics defended their belts against jobbers.





SAMCRO said:


> Nope. Just an entire show of tag team matches with no real feuds being set up at all because the draft is next week. This was just a going through the motions episode because of the draft coming up.





nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Not if you value your time.


I'm glad I tuned out right after the opening segment. I actually had a pretty productive 2 hours. I'll just catch the Becky segment and Peyton Royce's entrance on Youtube tomorrow.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ibushi Is God said:


> I'll probably stop watching when McIntyre wins the title. Especially if he takes it off Kofi.
> 
> That'd be poetic. I started watching again back in 2016 because of a Kofi tweet. Followed his journey to the belt and dipped out when they put McIntyre's bland, no crowd reaction having ass in the main event


I get some might not be into Drew, but Kofi being champion is a joke, a skinny comedy tag team wrestler whos gimmick is about pancakes....

Drew would be a huge step up, first of all he looks like a bad ass gladiator warrior, he's a beast in the ring, he cuts serious intense promos, he looks like he could rip ur head off. Say what u will about Drew but i'd take him as world champion over Kofi any day.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SD after WM really is nothing.

This was a filler, skippable TV.

Also what is this brand split? Drew and Braun?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Anything worth checking out on the show tonight?


Nope


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Agree. What a shame. Is he hurt?


No idea. I hope not and that they just gave him a night off. This show was quite lackluster tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I have to ask, how was the IIconics reaction tonight and at Mania? I've seen some videos online and some sections cheered for them at Mania while others were quiet, in what kind of section were you? ANd tonight they seem like they got a positive response for the most part, but I want to know how was there


It was quite positive overall but there was also a lot of people that didn’t care. My section was like half and half, and there was “Aussie Oi” chants.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> I see Kofi's son becoming the new Nicholas.


If Russo was booking this he would turn on Kofi right now LOL
:russo


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Oh absolutely, no way he holds it longer than a month. You know, I am always willing to give guys a chance but as long as he is in TND acting like a joke I'll never get behind him. I get that fans wanted this but it will flop, he will drop it and fizzle out, its a total pity reign. I thought they would give him a more serious character from this point on but that is clearly not happening so fuck this reign.


Thats what i was saying before he won it, like if he's gonna win it he needs to distance himself from fucking New Day, and get new gear that doesn't have pancakes and cartoon versions of himself on it. 

But no his entire reign is just gonna consist of goofy ass New Day segments, same shit he's always done, only now the WWE title will just be on Kofi for them but they're still just a goofy tag team in comedy segments.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It just boggles my mind how you have so many great talents in this company and you can't book worth anything it's super cringy


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> It was quite positive overall but there was also a lot of people that didn’t care. My section was like half and half, and there was “Aussie Oi” chants.


Did you go to all 3 shows? WM, RAW, and SD?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well here's the thing the Superstar shake up or whatever you want to call it ,if the new day is still with Kofi then I think his character will suffer unless they turn on him if not ,like you said him being goofy and not a serious character is going to hurt him but I do notice how he is kind of more serious when they're not around


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Did you go to all 3 shows? WM, RAW, and SD?


Yep. Plus NXT Takeover and HOF too. Was a packed weekend.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Yep. Plus NXT Takeover and HOF too. Was a packed weekend.


DAMN. You're a trooper. That's a lot of wrestling lol I would've tapped out after Mania.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> If Russo was booking this he would turn on Kofi right now LOL
> :russo


And Big E would have walked out with Kofi's wife.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I get some might not be into Drew, but Kofi being champion is a joke, a skinny comedy tag team wrestler whos gimmick is about pancakes....
> 
> Drew would be a huge step up, first of all he looks like a bad ass gladiator warrior, he's a beast in the ring, he cuts serious intense promos, he looks like he could rip ur head off. Say what u will about Drew but i'd take him as world champion over Kofi any day.


1. Nobody cares about Drew McIntyre. He literally has never gotten a reaction in his career 

2. Kofi is the most over male talent in the company. 

3. Lol size mark 

4. Has it ever occurred to you that people aren't interested in "serious" promos because they're bland as fuck? Cena, Rock and Austin all had senses of humor and cut funny promos as much as they cut serious promos

I've been saying it over and over again but the fact that New Day is ironic, weird and funny is why they are so over and sell so much merchandise. Nobody wants to see a wrestler taking themselves too seriously. 

The only thing Drew has is the look. In every other aspect he's lame. 

But you can argue until the cows come home. Until Drew can match Kofi's merch numbers or reactions, your argument doesn't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> DAMN. You're a trooper. That's a lot of wrestling lol I would've tapped out after Mania.


Yeah it’s been insane! Over Saturday, Sunday and Monday I got about 14 hours of sleep in total. Only now I’m starting to catch up!


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Man, I will take just about anybody over him at this point. I'm not a big fan of Drew but at least he's a serious character, this Kofi reign is a joke and its going to flop. Period


I've always been a Kofi fan, but it seems like WWE only but the title on him because they were pressured into virtue signaling.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Raw yesterday and SmackDown today were the weakest post-WM episodes I can ever remember.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ibushi Is God said:


> 1. Nobody cares about Drew McIntyre. He literally has never gotten a reaction in his career
> 
> 2. Kofi is the most over male talent in the company.
> 
> ...


1. I care about Drew, and i know others on here who are fans of his, so you're wrong there. And did you not hear the showers of boos he got when he destroyed Reigns and Ambrose? So yeah ur wrong about that too cause he got great reactions on those occasions.

2. I could really give a rats ass about the crowd, they're mindless fickle sheep that actually pay to go and watch these terrible shows, they're literally the worst crowds in all of wrestling.

3. Yeah i did bring up his size cause it does look funny, this skinny dude with a caved in chest holding the world title. Bryan aint that big but he has a better look than Kofi thats for sure.

4. Not every wrestler has to cut humorous promos to make it, do you want everyone on the roster do that or something? Undertaker never cut a comedic promo, he was always dead fucking serious and he's an icon. Maybe if you said some people may not likes serious promos i could agree with you, but you said everyone dislikes serious promos with your statement which isn't true.

Yeah Kofi and that god awful stable sells merch cause they're aimed at kids and sheepish idiots that love everything WWE.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Ibushi Is God said:


> 1. Nobody cares about Drew McIntyre. He literally has never gotten a reaction in his career
> 
> 2. Kofi is the most over male talent in the company.
> 
> ...


I swear some of the fans on here are extremely out of touch... serious no nonsense characters are overrated and outdated. The people obviously want larger than life characters that make them feel something. Thats why we all got behind becky and kofi. To throw out names like Samoa Joe and an ice cold Drew McIntyre is laughable. You people desperately want wrestling to be something its not


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> 1. I care about Drew, and i know others on here who are fans of his, so you're wrong there.
> 
> 2. I could really give a rats ass about the crowd, they're mindless fickle sheep that actually pay to go and watch these terrible shows, they're literally the worst crowds in all of wrestling.
> 
> ...


We usually disagree but I would kiss you right now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

emerald-fire said:


> Raw yesterday and SmackDown today were the weakest post-WM episodes I can ever remember.


They were really just going through the motions most likely due to the shakeup being next week.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ObsoleteMule said:


> I swear some of the fans on here are extremely out of touch... serious no nonsense characters are overrated and outdated. The people obviously want larger than life characters that make them feel something. Thats why we all got behind becky and kofi. To throw out names like Samoa Joe and an ice cold Drew McIntyre is laughable. You people desperately want wrestling to be something its not


Yeah we know, the WWE audience wants a clown show, they want guys shaking their hips and tossing pancakes at them and acting like stand up comedians. They want conga lines and cereal threw at them, they want to chant catchy catch phrases.

And anyone that is half way serious and carries themselves like a bad ass they hate. I guess if Drew put on a unicorn on his head and started slapping dudes asses and throwing cereal at them they'd be in love with him.

And don't say we want wrestling to be somethings its not as if WWE is the only wrestling there is, wrestling exists outside of WWE where alot of it is serious wrestlers thats no nonsense. People love guys like Shibata, Zack Sabre jr, Jay White, Jay Lethal, Pac, Jericho, and in WWE currently WALTER is a prime example, dude is over as fuck and never even cracks a smile. I could go on and on naming guys who are serious that have huge fanabses.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Thats what i was saying before he won it, like if he's gonna win it he needs to distance himself from fucking New Day, and get new gear that doesn't have pancakes and cartoon versions of himself on it.
> 
> But no his entire reign is just gonna consist of goofy ass New Day segments, same shit he's always done, only now the WWE title will just be on Kofi for them but they're still just a goofy tag team in comedy segments.


Yeah and they were going in the right direction a few weeks ago but they reverted back to stupid shit haha. His popularity will fizzle out quickly, he will still have his fanbase but for the ME Title picture its ridiculous. The New Day could turn and make it fresh but I doubt that happens either.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

ObsoleteMule said:


> I swear some of the fans on here are extremely out of touch... serious no nonsense characters are overrated and outdated. The people obviously want larger than life characters that make them feel something. Thats why we all got behind becky and kofi. To throw out names like Samoa Joe and an ice cold Drew McIntyre is laughable. *You people desperately want wrestling to be something its not*


This is the heart of the issue right here. They desperately want wrestling to feel as serious as an episode of Game of Thrones. Like it's OK if y'all wanna be aspirational lol but just know that it's a cold and lonely vision that nobody is interested in 

Not even MMA events or fighters take themselves as seriously as some of these wrestling fans. That's why guys like McGregor broke records while the whole "blood and bones and Tapout t shirts" era is generally considered cringeworthy

Don't insult Joe though, he's not a tryhard and he can actually get reactions. Like Samoa Joe actually tells jokes and has a sense of humor during his promos, even if it's a sadistic sense of humor. 

Drew McIntyre and wrestlers like him are just pure cringe and come across so dated and generic


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah we know, the WWE audience wants a clown show, they want guys shaking their hips and tossing pancakes at them and acting like stand up comedians. They want conga lines and cereal threw at them, they want to chant catchy catch phrases.
> 
> And anyone that is half way serious and carries themselves like a bad ass they hate.
> 
> I guess if Drew put on a unicorn on his head and started slapping dudes asses and throwing cereal at them they'd be in love with him.


Some of us actually enjoy our lives and variety. The funny thing is you guys are so one dimensional. I know i talk shit about guys like Joe and Drew but its usually all in good fun. I actually like and respect both guys quite alot. Thats what i watch wrestling for... theres a huge wealth of characters and I appreciate all kinds. You guys should stop being downers and learn to appreciate something more than “silent badass” characters... its either that or stop watching because the crowd has spoken and characters like that are not getting any kind of reaction these days

Also i think you overestimate the fanbase of these guys. WWE is a completely different beast than other promotion and their fans have a different taste. With that being said its not impossible to appreciate the serious types and the characters driven kind of characters. Thats whats great about having multiple promotions. NJPW, Impact, LU (RIP) and even NXT all give different flavors of wrestling that can all be appreciated in some capacity


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Some of us actually enjoy our lives and variety. The funny thing is you guys are so one dimensional. I know i talk shit about guys like Joe and Drew but its usually all in good fun. I actually like and respect both guys quite alot. Thats what i watch wrestling for... theres a huge wealth of characters and I appreciate all kinds. You guys should stop being downers and learn to appreciate something more than “silent badass” characters... its either that or stop watching because the crowd has spoken and characters like that are not getting any kind of reaction these days


Where did i say i want everyone on the show to be silent bad asses? i didn't, its you guys that are acting like no one should be serious and everyone should be a dancing clown or go home cause thats not what wrestling is now. 

I do appreciate a variety, but i don't want the WWE champion being a goofy kids character that throws pancakes around. He's fine in the midcard, but he has no business being the world champion main eventing.

I enjoy Cena when he shows up and cuts his humorous promos, i enjoy Kevin Owens when he jokes, i enjoy comedy when its done right. Stop acting as if i only like one kind of wrestler just cause i'm defending a wrestler who happens to be that way.



> Also i think you overestimate the fanbase of these guys. WWE is a completely different beast than other promotion and their fans have a different taste. With that being said its not impossible to appreciate the serious types and the characters driven kind of characters. Thats whats great about having multiple promotions. NJPW, Impact, LU (RIP) and even NXT all give different flavors of wrestling that can all be appreciated in some capacity


Oh believe me i know WWE fans have a different taste than those with good tastes, i know that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Kevin vs Sami was nothing, Sami cut another promo similar to Raw one, asked Kevin to hug it out and leave, they did and KO went to leave but Sami kept talking and insulted KO so he came back and made fun of him before hitting him with the Stunner. Then he did it a further twice more lol.


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Sorry I'm just getting caught up now but if anyone is still here I'm so confused... what happened to Drew in that 6 man tag?? My internet has been wonky tonight so I might have missed it but did he even get involved?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Supostcity said:


> Sorry I'm just getting caught up now but if anyone is still here I'm so confused... what happened to Drew in that 6 man tag?? My internet has been wonky tonight so I might have missed it but did he even get involved?


He did, but it was during the ad break. He did wrestle, but he suddenly stopped and tagged out and left through the crowd. Maybe an injury?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Awful show. Sad to see the WWE title be regulated to a comedy act


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I just came from the show. It wasn't the most exciting; felt very going through the motions and a cool down from Mania but I had a good time. Kofi, Becky, Hardyz and Joe/Braun were highlights. The IIconics were really fun. It was the first time I got into their gimmick. 



Spoiler: spoiler















I took this picture about 10 minutes before the show started. About 10-15 more people showed up after. I was surprised that a post Mania SD wasn't sold out.

Kofi was the most over, followed by Becky and Big E. Lars is gonna struggle on the main roster. No one around me liked him. 

Drew walked right past me after he left the match. He seemed fine. 

I didn't stick around for 205 Live or the post-show.


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> He did, but it was during the ad break. He did wrestle, but he suddenly stopped and tagged out and left through the crowd. Maybe an injury?


Thanks, yes something must have happened but it seemed like the rest of the match went smoothly which would be weird if there was a spot he was to be involved in, unless him leaving was some sort of future angle but the announcers probably would've brought it up.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How the hell has SmackDown ended and Kofi hasn't lost the title yet? This is outrageous. It's post Mania already, this shit needs a reset.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Lol Drew people hyping up Drew he was never better than Kofi not 10 years ago when they were feuding and definitely not now. I give him credit for leaving and improving.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How the hell has SmackDown ended and Kofi hasn't lost the title yet? This is outrageous. It's post Mania already, this shit needs a reset.



Aren't you the guy who literally said they don't care anymore two weeks ago? And here you are complaining about Kofi for what is in all likelihood your thousandth post on the matter. I'm shocked that you didn't keep your word.

Anyways was there really someone in this thread complaining about a person's wrestling attire not looking like a main eventer's gear? My god acting like you have to wear certain gear or colours of gear to be a main eventer. Imagine being that ridiculous.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Aren't you the guy who literally said they don't care anymore two weeks ago? And here you are complaining about Kofi for what is in all likelihood your thousandth post on the matter. I'm shocked that you didn't keep your word.
> 
> Anyways was there really someone in this thread complaining about a person's wrestling attire not looking like a main eventer's gear? My god acting like you have to wear certain gear or colours of gear to be a main eventer. Imagine being that ridiculous.


I never said I don't care about the mens WWE title picture, of course I do. I was talking about their usage of Asuka.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I like the idea of Drew/Braun coming to SD Live. 

Drew will obviously be feuding with Kofi for the WWE title.

Braun vs Joe too, that look's like it'll be an interesting feud. 

Mustafa Ali vs Randy Orton again. It got sidetracked before, obviously because Ali got injured.

One person who wasn't on tonight, was Daniel Bryan. I wonder if in the Superstar Shakeup next week they'll send him to Raw, and his first feud can be with Seth Rollins :done


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Becky and Lacey are amazing. It's great to have troll Sami back, that is my favorite version of him. (R)KO randomly attacking people was cool. Hardy Boyz new tag team champions, nice and unexpected. Oh, and Lars sucks, I can't stand that guy. Braun/Joe should be good. Drew staying away from Corbin and Lashley should also be good.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Drew vs Kofi would be the worst world title feud in wrestling history. A heel that has yet to draw a single reaction from the crowd in his entire career vs a comedy jobber who should have never become champion to begin with.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Even Flow said:


> I like the idea of Drew/Braun coming to SD Live.
> 
> Drew will obviously be feuding with Kofi for the WWE title.
> 
> ...


i think that’s clear. Daniel Bryan is our next Universal champ.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Didn't Matt Hardy say he was retiring ? I'm really not a fan of giving the belts to the Hardys, other teams could have used the accolade


----------

